# Lamb Shanks



## mopsy (Feb 5, 2007)

Can you recommend a good recipe for lamb shanks but preferably not in spices. Maybe red wine ?

Thank-you


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Mopsy,
The real chefs may hate this but take a look at any oso bucco recipe. It usually uses veal but I have done it with larger lamb shanks with great sucess.
Panini


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

*Lamb shanks with cider (alcohol) and rosemary*
2 lean lamb shanks
1 large leek cut into thick slices
2 sticks of celery
2 cloves of garlic, crushed
2 eating apples (firm eg Granny Smiths or Worcester Pearmains) peeled, cored and sliced into chunky rings
3 or 4 sprigs of fresh rosemary
1 pt of (good) dry cider (think this is the US 'hard' cider)
400g tin of cannellini beans (drained)
salt and freshly milled pepper, to taste

Put the leek, celery, crushed garlic, apple slices and the sprigs of rosemary into an ovenproof casserole dish with a lid. Put the 2 lamb shanks on top and pour over 1 pt of cider. Season with salt and pepper.

Cook (covered) in a preheated oven at Gas mark 3 (325F) for 2-2.5 hours or until the meat is tender and falling from the bone.

About 30 minutes before the end of the cooking time, remove the lid and add a 400g tin of cannellini beans (drain them well before adding). Mix the sauce well and return to the oven uncovered for the remainder of the cooking time. Remove the sprigs of rosemary before serving.


----------



## mopsy (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks to you both. Sound good. Very good :lips:


----------



## garry75 (Mar 8, 2007)

Lamb Shanks Ragu:

In a deep pot: Celery, Carrot, Onion finely Diced... cook up in olive oil until onion browns and softens.
Add diced rosemary and garlic.

Remove and add more oil, brown lamb shanks (about 15 mins), or you can do this in another pan. 

Add 1 bottle of dry red, 1 litre beef stock, 500mL tomato passata and 250ml cup water. Bring to the boil, and then simmer uncovered for 2-3 hours, liquid should be reduced to a thickish sauce and meat should be very tender.

Remove shanks from pot and pull meat from bone, place meat back in sauce. 

Cook pasta (I use fettucine) and add to sauce.

Voila. Very rich and tasty !


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree with pan, 
but, use red wine instead of white, and add some other
root vegetables, such as parsnip. I add 1 clove, 1 pinch
of cinnamon as well, not enough to taste, but adds something
special to the dish. Orange seems to compliment this dish as
well. Believe it or not a mixture of orange and lemon zest, chopped
anchovy, garlic, parsely, and olive oil is a great garnish to drizzle 
over the top. I leave the garlic out, but thats personal preference.
Good Luck!


----------

